# Rings around eyes



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

He's shedding!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

It is just the start of his foal shed. So he will be very mottled He is fine.


----------



## Tabascountry (Feb 7, 2015)

Really, LOL ... I thought it was something else, as he's had those rings for a couple of weeks now  Foals I had before have never shed like that.
Thank you


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I bet they have and you just didn't notice it as much. It is a very common shedding pattern. Drives me bonkers, I often clip them about this time


----------



## Tabascountry (Feb 7, 2015)

Well all my other foals were bay, so if they had rings, they were probably less visible, and they also stayed bay. But this one really looks funny to me, looks like he has got glasses 
Any predictions as to what color he will end up?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Bay or dark bay, likely.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Chestnut would be my guess. He's just shedding off to be a little darker than he is now.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Goodness, what a cutie :O

/SorryOT


----------



## Tabascountry (Feb 7, 2015)

I certainly hope he will end up dark bay or at least someway darker than he is now as chestnut is my least favourite color


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you have a body shot of him? It looks like he has a red mane from these pictures. The first shed is always the darkest, particularly with chestnuts and then as yearlings they settle on their "real" color.


----------



## Tabascountry (Feb 7, 2015)

Those are from today  When I checked him closely, I think I found tiny dark hair that have started to grow under his current mane...


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You have a beautiful chestnut baby. He is going to shed dark for his first shed. It is often called the milk coat, many people mistake it for a liver chestnut. But he will show his normal color next year. I would guess he will be a fairly typical, beautiful chestnut. I think it is a glorious color. It shimmers and glitters like copper. I miss my chestnut horse very much.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree, he looks chestnut. Adorably chestnut <3
My horse is my least favorite color as well (liver chestnut with minimal white). But, as the saying goes, "no good horse is a bad color." ^^


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, chestnut. A lot of chestnuts have manes and tails that are a mix of mostly red hairs, with some black and white hairs mixed through.


----------



## Tabascountry (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh, okay. Thanks for helping me  I agree with your saying, Zexious. Color is the least important thing


----------

